
Irish state told to delete “unlawful” data on 3.2M citizens - scandox
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/ireland/irish-news/irish-state-told-to-delete-unlawful-data-on-3-2m-citizens-1.3987606
======
masonic
3.2M would be more than two-thirds of the total citizenry.

